

Rails and Merb Merge: ORM Agnosticism (5 of 6) - wycats
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2010/rails-and-merb-merge-orm-agnosticism-part-5-of-6/

======
aaronbrethorst
Thanks again, Yehuda! I love reading these updates. Although I think there's
going to be a lot of short-term pain with many of the gems and plugins I use
on a daily basis [1], I am incredibly excited by the flexibility we're going
to get from Rails 3.

[1] Yes yes, I know I should be trying them out and filing or fixing bugs, but
I haven't had a chance yet.

~~~
jamesbritt
"I am incredibly excited by the flexibility we're going to get from Rails 3."

Try Googling for "Rails" + "Flexibility is overrated"

Amazing how things change.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Am I not allowed to have opinions that are divergent from those held by DHH
five years ago? Is he required to remain static? Sure, he's arrogant, and he
changed his tune despite slagging anyone who disagreed with him for years, but
so what? I'm just glad that Rials is bigger than him.

~~~
jamesbritt
"Am I not allowed to have opinions that are divergent from those held by DHH
five years ago?"

My comment wasn't about you, it was about Rails culture.

"I'm just glad that Rials is bigger than him."

I am too, but for quite some time, Ruby Web tools that offered just such
flexibility were derided by the Rails crowd.

So it's amusing to see it embraced now, and considered a Good Thing.

~~~
seriousken
I think it's being embraced more freely now because it's been achieved without
losing the deep integration and sensible defaults that caused them to fall in
love with Rails in the first place. I'm personally thrilled to be getting the
best of both worlds.

Now if we could just do something about speed...

